# Mk4 Great Plates / rear bag issue



## Brah (Mar 5, 2007)

I have Clearance issues after installing my MasonTech Great Plates. 

1)the rear bags rub on the ABS wire bracket on the rear beam

2) the bag doesn't sit right, it
Is offset between the top and bottom mount, is this bad? 

Suggestions? Any known issues? 

TIA, 

Brah


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

What bags are you using in the rear?

I have no personal experience with great plates, but I am pretty sure a handful of people had them and had similar issues.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

great plates are not so great


----------



## hunterkb (Nov 20, 2009)

great plates are made for coils not bags


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

thankfully this isn't a problem with mk3's.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

hunterkb said:


> great plates are made for coils not bags


and pretty sure i read that some bag manufacture void warranty when using great plate


----------



## ryannorris16 (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm having issues too. I've modified my rear mounts. And it seems to be working.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

You would just need to offset the upper mount back, an equal amount so the bag was verticle again


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> You would just need to offset the upper mount back, an equal amount so the bag was verticle again


x2. 

Most likely you're using either RE-5s or Universal bags?! 

As is its very tight fit with them, using the great plates is going to cause more issues... 

If you dont move the top mount back (which would require to cut the nipple off frame and reweld, then you need to look into some Firestone mk4 kit form AAC. 

I've had great plates, and that kit w/o any issues since the great plates came out. Simply a sleeve bag will have more side flexibility than a bellow bag.


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

I have had great plates and firestones in my car for almost 3 years now. Never blown a bag or had any rubbing. I did recently try to remove the great plates and all the bolts stripped  so they are staying... I made sure to use the proper torques when installing, the supplied hardware is junk.


----------



## Brah (Mar 5, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> You would just need to offset the upper mount back, an equal amount so the bag was verticle again


Easy enough. I'll be moving the upper mounts back.


----------



## Brah (Mar 5, 2007)

I have AirLift Rears


----------



## Brah (Mar 5, 2007)

kilimats said:


> and pretty sure i read that some bag manufacture void warranty when using great plate


It actually says "great plates" on the Airlift rear bag instructions. And that it voids the warranty


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

even tappered sleeve bags are too 'fat' on top.. move mounting points on top back. or do AAC Firestone kit.


----------



## Brah (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm just removing the great plates for the time being. 

Moving the driver side rear bag back to straighten it out puts it too close (for comfort) to my muffler. 


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Brah said:


> I'm just removing the great plates for the time being.
> 
> Moving the driver side rear bag back to straighten it out puts it too close (for comfort) to my muffler. 


dont take out the great plates. just get the Firestone bags mk4 kit from AirAssisted and you'll be fine.. well worth it..


----------



## squire (Jan 21, 2007)

http://www.airassisted.ca/us/product_info.php?cPath=91_92_113_500&products_id=1166 

guessing these firestone bags?


----------

